# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  ζευγάρωμα τις μαρίας και του κωστή

## tsouk

παιδιά για να φέρω ένα πιο θετικό κλίμα στο φόρουμ ανακοινώνω επίσημα την αρχή τις πρώτης μας φωλια για το 20011

----------


## serafeim

Καλή επιτυχία φιλε κώστα

----------


## Lucky Witch

Άντε με το καλό.

----------


## humangee

Καλη επιτυχια,σου ευχομαι Κωστα!Τους ευχομαι πολλους και υγιεις απογονους!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Καλή συνέχεια.Καλό θα ήταν να μας γράφεις όλη τη διαδικασία βήμα βήμα.

----------


## tsouk

> Καλή συνέχεια.Καλό θα ήταν να μας γράφεις όλη τη διαδικασία βήμα βήμα.


ανώμαλε τον κώστα και την μαρία έχω δεν έχω την τζούλια >>>>>>>> 

έχεις δίκιο 
αρχίσουμε 
μετά από τρίμηνη διατροφική πρωτημασια είδα τα πουλάκια μου να έχου και πάλι ερωτικές τάσης (δεν μπαίνω σε λεπτομέρειες) 
και αποφάσισα να βάλω φωλια έπιασε άμεσος δουλειά αρχίζοντας(να χαλάει )την φωλια και να την φτιάχνει στα μετρα τι μαρίας .
όσο περνάνε η μέρα όλο και περισσότερο "ορεχουλες" κανού επίσης η μαρία έχει θα ένα soupiokokalo σε 4 ημερες ατιό σημαίνει σιγά σιγά φτιάχνει το αυγουλάκι μέσα τις για τα υπόλοιπα τις επόμενες ημερες

----------


## zack27

Καλη αρχη και να βγουν τα πρωτα αυγουλακια!!!

----------


## vagelis76

Με καλό τα αυγουλάκια και όλα ένσπορα!!!!!!!

----------


## douke-soula

αντε καλους απογονους :Party0024:  :Party0024:  :Party0024:

----------


## mpikis

Αντε με το καλό.. βγάλε και καμιά φωτογραφία το ζευγάρι..που τα έχεις.. φωλιά όλα....

----------


## tsouk

> Αντε με το καλό.. βγάλε και καμιά φωτογραφία το ζευγάρι..που τα έχεις.. φωλιά όλα....



έχω φωτό στο προφίλ μου από το κλουβί και από το ζευγάρι και από παλιότερες φωλιές 

ευχαριστώ φίλοι μου για τις ευχές σας

----------


## mpikis

Το λέω για να μη χρειάζεται να μπούμε στο προφίλ σου...για να γίνει πιο εύκολο να τα δει κάποιος...

----------


## tsouk

βασικά αυτό είχα σκοπό να μπείτε στο προφίλ να δείτε όλες τις φωτό  :Anim 26:  αλλα έχεις δίκιο θα την ανεβάσω και εδώ μερικές 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

αυτή η φωλια είναι παλιά χάλασε και έχουμε πάρει νέα και ελπίζω να είναι το ίδιο τυχερή

----------


## serafeim

Εκτος το ότι έχεις υπέροχα πουλια, έχουν και αυτά έναν υπέροχο πατέρα..ελπίζω να σου πάνε όλα καλά!!!

----------


## tsouk

ευχαριστώ φιλε μου

----------


## tsouk

δυο νέες φωτό μετών κόστη να κρατάει τσίλιες στην φωλια

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## dimosd

Άντε με το καλό, γιατι δεν τους έχεις καθόλου παιχνίδια? βοηθάει καλύτερα στην συγκέντρωσή τους?

----------


## demis

Αντε με το καλο

----------


## tsouk

επειδή θέλω να έχουν περισσότερο χορό και σε αυτή την περίοδο δεν τους νοιάζει το παιχνίδι έχουν άλλο πράγμα να ασχοληθούν για να φανταστείς ο αρσενικός περνάει όλοι την ημερα τους φτιάχνοντας την φωλια στα μετρα τις μαρίας και η μαρία κρατάει τσίλες

----------


## tsouk

.......                                                               
Uploaded with ImageShack  

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## maria-karolina

Ντροπή σου που κάθεσαι και πέρνεις μάτι τα παιδιά!!! Με το καλό τα μωροκοκατιλάκιαααα!!!

----------


## demis

Α τα πουλια ξερουν τι κανουν!!!!! αντε με το καλο να δουμε και τα αυγουλακια και τα μωρακια...

----------


## demis

Τι εγινε κανενα νεο?????

----------


## tsouk

xaxaxa σήμερα είναι η ημερα τον ερωτευμένων δεν ασχολούνται με φωλιές και τέτοια πήγαν για ποτάκη να αναθερμάνουν την σχέση τους xaxaxaxa 
όχι δεν έχουμε ακόμα τίποτα ελπίζω σύντομα

----------


## demis

Ε ενταξει χαχαχαχα σημερα ειναι πιο ρομαντικα τα θεματα απο αυριο στο καθηκον!

----------


## tsouk

παιδιά σήμερα κάναμε το πρώτο μας αυγό άντε καλή αρχή να έχουμε

----------


## makis3519

Με το καλό Κώστα.

----------


## -vaso-

Με το καλό πολλά ένσπορα αυγά και μετά πολλά υγιείς μωρά!!!!

----------


## tsouk

ευχάριστω παιδιά

----------


## humangee

Καλη επιτυχια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Jumping0044:

----------


## demis

πωπω με τοσες δυσκολιες που ειχα σημερα χαρηκα με τα νεα αντε με το καλο και περισσοτερααα!

----------


## dimosd

Αυτά είναι !!!!!!
Άντε με το καλό , εγώ είμαι ακόμα στο περίμενε, τουλάχιστον κάποιος στο forum, έχει αποτέλεσμα

----------


## demis

Κωστα οταν εχεις νεοτερα να μας ιδοποιεις.

----------


## tsouk

καλημέρα σε όλους σήμερα ήρθε και το δεύτερο αυγουλάκι

----------


## tsouk

> Αυτά είναι !!!!!!
> Άντε με το καλό , εγώ είμαι ακόμα στο περίμενε, τουλάχιστον κάποιος στο forum, έχει αποτέλεσμα


δημητρη υπομονή όταν έρθει η ώρα τους και εσύ θα δεις αυγουλάκια

----------


## demis

Μραβο στα παιδια! μεχρι ποσα πιστευεις θα κανουν?

----------


## tsouk

> Μραβο στα παιδια! μεχρι ποσα πιστευεις θα κανουν?


 άγνωστο φιλε μέσο ορο μου κάνουν 4 αβγά δεν θέλω πολλά αβγά θέλω γόνιμα αβγά και υγεις πουλια

----------


## dimosd

> άγνωστο φιλε μέσο ορο μου κάνουν 4 αβγά δεν θέλω πολλά αβγά θέλω γόνιμα αβγά και υγεις πουλια


Σωστός, πάνω απο όλα να είναι καλά το ζευγάρι. Ευχομαι τα καλύτερα

----------


## demis

Σωστοοοοοοοοος!  φενεται οτι αγαπας τα πουλια σου και δεν τα χεις σαν μεσο αναπαραγωγης οπως κανουν καποιοι (οχι απο το φορουμ).

----------


## demis

Πανω απο ολα πρεπει να ειναι υγιες το ζευγαρι σου

----------


## tsouk

ντέμι έχω ένα ζευγάρι και οι αναπαραγωγές μου είναι ερασιτεχνικές αυτό που με νοιάζει να κάνω το χόμπι μου όσο καλύτερα γίνετε αν δεν προσέχω τα πουλάκια μου όπως πρέπει δεν έχου πουλάκια ούτε αναπαραγωγές

----------


## tsouk

σήμερα είχα και το τρίτο αυγουλάκι πάμε πολύ καλά και με βάση προγράμματος

----------


## demis

Μια χαρα πατε!

----------


## tsouk

σήμερα είχαμε την γεννήσει του 4 αυγού

----------


## demis

Κωστα ολα πανε ρολοι βλεπω! το πρωτο αυγο θα σκασει γυρω στις 10 μαρτιου απο ο,τι υπολογιζω με το μυαλο μου!

----------


## tsouk

9 με 10 υπολογίζω και εγώ 
αν έχει πουλάκι

----------


## demis

Πιστευω θα χουν εστω τα 3 απο τα 4, εχουν βγαλει μικρα και αλλεσ φορες αποτε αυτο ειναι αποδηξη οτι ολα θα πανε περηφημα και αυτη τη φορα!

----------


## tsouk

για σας επαενερχομai με ευχάριστα νέα και δuασαρεστα
τα δυσάρεστα είναι ότι δεν έχω υπολογιστή και μπαίνω από internet καφέ 
τα ευχάριστα είναι ότι έχω δυο μικρά και αύριο η μεθαύρι θα σκάσει και το 3 έχουμε πρόβλημα με το 2 δεν το ταΐζουν το έχω αναλάβει ευτυχώς το ζεσταίνουν ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά

----------


## demis

Αντε πολυ χαρηκα παλι!! Μη το βγαλεις απο τη φωλια το μικρο γιατι θελει ειδικο μερος για να ζεστενετε με ειδκη λαμπα να εχει την καταλληλη υγρασια κτλ. αν το ζεστενουν και δεν το ενοχλουν αστο εκει κι εσυ απλα ταιζε εστω μεχρι 15 ημερων μετα θα μπορεσεις να το βγαλεις απο τη φωλια αν χρειαστει αν κ πιστευω πως σε λιγες μερες θα το ταισουν οταν ξεθαρευσει κ θα ζηταει τροφη θα αναγκαστουν να το ταισουν.. Το θεμα ειναι να το δεχωντε στη φωλια και να μη το τσιμπανε!

----------


## tsouk

Φίλε το καλό είναι ότι το δέχονται σαν μέλος δεν έχω σκοπό να το πάρω από την φωλιά τόσο μικρό όπως και ταιζω μόνο αυτό που δεν το ταιζουν το άλλο μόνο το βλέπω αν έχει φάει

----------


## tsouk

Παιδιά όλα πάνε σουπερ εχθές έσκασε και το τρίτο και η γονείς τα ταιζουν όλα.

----------


## vagelis76

Όταν μπορέσεις Κωστή βάλε μας καμιά φώτο να χαρούμε κι εμείς τα Κωστομαρικομωράκια σου..... :Party0035:  :Party0035:  :Party0035: 
Άντε και στη κούνια σύντομα :Anim 26:

----------


## demis

Αντε μπραβο χαιρομαι που τα ταιζουν ολα

----------


## tsouk

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
το τελευταίο μωράκι 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
αυτό μωράκι είναι το μεγαλύτερο


και το μεσαίο

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
όλα μαζί

----------


## douke-soula

καλε τι κιτρινοπουπουλοχνουδωτα μπαλακια-μωρακια ειναι αυτα;;;;;;; :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59: 
φτου φτου φτου να τα χαιρεσαι

----------


## ria

αχ!!!! ειναι τελεια!!! να τα χαιρεσαι και συντομα στο κλαρι....ελπιζω να μην κολλησω κανεναν κοκατιλοϊο καθως αρχιζω και λιμπιζομαι τα μπεμπακια!!!!δεν παω καλα!!!!!!!!κωστη να τα χαιρεσαι και παλι!!!!!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Να σου ζήσουν .Βάλε και εδώ τις φωτο.*

*Φωτογραφίες των δικών μας πουλιών όταν ήταν μωρά.*

----------


## tsouk

ευχαριστώ παιδιά για τις ευχές σας

----------


## dimosd

απλά kαταπληκτικά!!!!!!!!!!

πολύ όμορφα, το ζευγαράκι σου έγινε πολύτεκνο!!!

----------


## demis

Ομορφα τα μικρα!!!

----------


## tsouk

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## dimosd

Κώστα, Μπραβο, όλα φαίνονται να πηγαίνουν καταπληκτικά

----------


## douke-soula

σαν να τρωνε πολυ μου φαινεται :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187: 
βιαζονται να μεγαλωσουν να βγαλουν λοφιο  :Party0035:  :Party0035:  :Party0035:

----------


## tsouk

πραγματικά εχω μεινει αφωνος με το ποσο τρωνε. τα ταΐζουν μονο η γονείς αλλα μου φαίνεται ότι είναι λιγούρηδες και τα 3 και το παρακάνουν στο φαγητο σε λίγες μέρες θα τα αναλάβω εγώ και θα τρώνε τις τυπιοποιημενες ποσότητες κρεμούλα ...... e ίσος να τους δεινω λίγο παραπάνω xaxaxaxa

----------


## demis

Καλοταισμενα τα μικρα!

----------


## zack27

Nα τα χαιρασαι τα ομορφουλια σου καταπληκτικα !!!!αντε να μεγαλωνουν σιγα σιγα!!!

----------


## tsouk

δυο νέες φωτό από τα μικρά


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## vagelis76

όμορφα τα Μαρικωστάκια σου!!!!!!
Εκείνο,εκείνο με το κίτρινο τσουλούφι δώστου ένα φιλάκια!!! :Love0040:  :Love0040:

----------


## demis

Θα τρελαθω τι ομορφα που ειναι!

----------


## tsouk

άσε παιδια έχω τρελαθεί και εγώ με τα τσουλούφια τους

----------


## Ηρακλής

Να σου ζήσουν φίλε μου είναι πανέμορφα.Και εγώ σε μια τετια φάση είμαι τώρα.στις φώτο έχεις τα 3μικρα το 4 αβγουλάκι τι έγινε???και κατι ακόμα μετά το 1το αβγό που σε καλωσόρισε μετά από πόσες μέρες έσκασε?

----------


## tsouk



----------

